# Rock Shox Pike im Radon Slide 130 9.0 Sl



## tensing76 (3. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir eine Pike in mein Slide 130 9.0 Sl zu bauen. 
Gibt es dahingehend Erfahrungswerte? 
Ist es prinzipiell möglich?
Welcher Federweg ist sinnvoll??
Passt die Geometrie danach noch??
Für die Antworten schonmal besten Dank im Voraus!!


----------



## sp00n82 (3. August 2014)

Einbauen kannst du sie, beide tapered, und traveln geht auch auf 130mm. Brauchst dafür halt den passenden Air Shaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (4. August 2014)

tensing76 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir eine Pike in mein Slide 130 9.0 Sl zu bauen.
> Gibt es dahingehend Erfahrungswerte?
> Ist es prinzipiell möglich?
> Welcher Federweg ist sinnvoll??
> ...


Bei 130mm Federweg baut die Gabel etwa 10mm höher das Heißt der BB Punkt kommt 6mm nach oben bei 140mm wird es dann aber schon 12mm und auch Steuerwinkel geht schon auf 66° zu also finde das ist nicht wirklich zu Empfehlen . Habe
das Bike schon mal Rev. Dual Air 140mm Gefahren vom Federn sehr gute Harmonie mit den Hinterbau aber das Tretlager BB
war mir zu hoch.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## lordbritannia (5. August 2014)

tensing76 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir eine Pike in mein Slide 130 9.0 Sl zu bauen.
> Gibt es dahingehend Erfahrungswerte?
> Ist es prinzipiell möglich?
> Welcher Federweg ist sinnvoll??
> ...


Das ist interessiert mich auch sehr!! Ich würde gerne auf die Pike upgraden, vor allen wenn die Gabel so um die 400€ kostet.... 

Im Urlaub habe ich ca. 15 Mountainbike Zeitung durchblättert, um zu sehen, ob andere Anbieter ein "Mischverhältnis" zwischen Gabel und Hinterbau haben. Es gibt nur sehr wenige Modelle, die nicht den gleichen Federweg haben. Daher macht eigentlich nur max. 140mm in der Gabel Sinn, alles andere wäre für 130mm auf der Hinterachse nicht mehr "harmonisch". Mann würde dann "hinten" sitzen und hätte nicht genug Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Schlußfolgerung für mich: Eigentlich sollten beide Federelemente den gleichen Hub haben. Da ich aber mit der Revelations nur mäßig zufrieden bin (siehe mein Thread dazu) würde ich trotzdem gerne auf die Pike 140 gehen. 

Man kann die Pike doch direkt mit 140mm bestellen, zb. hier http://r2-bike.com/ROCK-SHOX-Federgabel-29-PIKE-RCT3-SA-2014-140-mm-QR15-tapered-solo-air
Müsste doch so ohne Änderung einzubauen sein oder? Machst du das selber oder lässt du umbauen?


----------



## lordbritannia (5. August 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Bei 130mm Federweg baut die Gabel etwa 10mm höher das Heißt der BB Punkt kommt 6mm nach oben bei 140mm wird es dann aber schon 12mm und auch Steuerwinkel geht schon auf 66° zu also finde das ist nicht wirklich zu Empfehlen . Habe
> das Bike schon mal Rev. Dual Air 140mm Gefahren vom Federn sehr gute Harmonie mit den Hinterbau aber das Tretlager BB
> war mir zu hoch.  Gruß Bodo


Hallo Bodo, 

1. Habe ich es richtig verstanden, dass du die Pike 140mm nicht empfehlen kannst weil sie höher gebaut ist als die Revelations 140mm? 
2. BB Punkt ist die Höhe des Tretlagers? 

Welches Gabel (natürlich hochwertiger als die Relevations) und mit 140mm Federweg könntest du dir noch vorstellen, auch wenn der BB Punkt höher liegt? Oder könnte man auch direkt den Federweg am Hinterbau auch um 10mm höher legen, sozusagen ein Slide 140 29  Geht das überhaupt oder zerstört man hier jegliche Geometrie, die du dir ausgedacht hast. Das Slide 9.0 SL ist prima, aber die Gabel ist uns noch nicht gut genug daher die Bitte um Empfehlung deinerseits.

Danke dir für deine Antwort.


----------



## BODOPROBST (5. August 2014)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> 1. Habe ich es richtig verstanden, dass du die Pike 140mm nicht empfehlen kannst weil sie höher gebaut ist als die Revelations 140mm?
> 2. BB Punkt ist die Höhe des Tretlagers?
> ...


Also die 140 Pike ist schon Super, Hinterbau auf 140mm ist schwierig und das BB ( Tretlager )  kommt immer höher also
mit der Pike machbar ist das aber von Radon keinen Freifahrschein weil nicht Getestet. Gruß Bodo


----------



## lordbritannia (6. August 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Also die 140 Pike ist schon Super, Hinterbau auf 140mm ist schwierig und das BB ( Tretlager )  kommt immer höher also
> mit der Pike machbar ist das aber von Radon keinen Freifahrschein weil nicht Getestet. Gruß Bodo


Danke für deine Antwort, ich möchte ja auch keine offizielle Freigabe von Radon sondern nur deine persönliche Einschätzung. Verantwortlich für Umbauten bin ich eh selber.... ich würde daher weiter die Pike 140mm im Auge behalten, sobald die Preise fallen schlag ich zu....


----------



## Malte84 (7. August 2014)

Welche andere Möglichkeiten hätte man denn, um das 8.0 hinsichtlich Gabel und Dämpfer zu optimieren? Wenn ich mich z.B. bei Fox umschaue, finde ich keine Gabel, die 130mm Federweg anbietet.


----------



## lordbritannia (19. August 2014)

was wäre denn wenn man eine Dual Position in das Slide einbaut.... 130-160mm.... dann könnte man nur bei Abfahrten 160mm "aktivieren". Macht das Sinn?


----------



## lordbritannia (19. August 2014)

tensing76 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir eine Pike in mein Slide 130 9.0 Sl zu bauen.
> Gibt es dahingehend Erfahrungswerte?
> Ist es prinzipiell möglich?
> Welcher Federweg ist sinnvoll??
> ...


Habe mir gerade die Pike RCT3 Solo Air mit 140mm bestellt.....halte dich gerne auf dem Laufenden ....


----------



## lordbritannia (29. August 2014)

So, das Rädchen ist umgebaut und die erste Mini Probefahrt absolviert... Zunächst funktioniert alles wie gewohnt, das ist schon einmal die halbe Miete, die Position auf dem Rädchen fühlt sich fast unverändert an, aber mehr später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddymartin (6. September 2014)

Und, gibts weitere erkenntnisse?

Gesendet von meinem GT-P3110 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lordbritannia (8. September 2014)

Erfahrung: Pike am Slide 130

1. Geometrie: soll sich lt. B. Probst ein wenig verändern und das BB etwas nach oben heben. Ich persönlich habe durch den Vorbau Umbau (120mm-> 60mm) eine deutlich aufrechtere Position und hecklastigere Lage. Was  ich persönlich sehr gut finde da ich ja keinen Racer haben möchte. Also, Geo mit der Pike ist für mich sehr ähnlich zur Revelations wenn nicht sogar vernachlässigbar ähnlich, aber ich bin auch kein Bodo, der von Lenkwinkeln, BB's und Reaches träumt. Für mich also eigentlich keine Änderung und daher kein Vor oder Nachteil.
2. Qualität: Was soll ich sagen, die Pike ist natürlich besser. Sie macht auch keine Luftgeräusche beim Federn, federt smoother und runder und lässt sich feiner einstellen. Die Federung und Dämpfung ist wirklich rund, aber die optimale Einstellung habe ich noch nicht gefunden. SAG ist noch unter 15% bei geringen 80PSI daher werde ich die Gabel erst einmal einfahren.
3. Einbau: Vollkommen unproblematisch!! Ich habe 2 linke Hände, aber den Gabelschaft absägen (20,5cm) habe ich hinbekommen, leider ein wenig schief, aber Mann kann danach ja feilen. Dann Konusstift draufschlagen und Kralle einschlagen (extra kaufen da bei der Pike keine dabei ist!!). Habe mir die Mountainbike App gekauft und anhand der Bilder mein Wissen und Können erweitert... Bisschen Geduld und Mut, dann kann man das alleine...
4. Optik: Fetter, dicker....geiler!! 

ich würde den Umbau jederzeit wiedermachen und ich frage mich warum Radon das Rädchen nicht direkt 200€ teurer gemacht haben mit der richtigen Gabel. Ich bin jetzt aber voll zufrieden und fertig mit meinem SL. Jetzt kommen hoffentlich noch viele trockene Tage im Herbst.


----------



## muddymartin (8. September 2014)

weiß jemand ob es die Pike 29 140mm auch in weiß gibt? kann ich nirgends finden...


----------



## lordbritannia (15. September 2014)

muddymartin schrieb:


> weiß jemand ob es die Pike 29 140mm auch in weiß gibt? kann ich nirgends finden...


habe ich auch nicht gefunden....... hast du ein weisses Rädchen? Weiss und schwarze Gabel sieht wahrscheinlich nicht so prinkelnd aus...


----------



## onkelpelle (29. September 2014)

Moin,

habe nach "Rücksprache" mit lordbritannia mich ebenfalls an den Umbau meines Radon Slide 8.0 "gewagt" und kann die Erfahrungen nur bestätigen. Die Pike rockt wie S**, negative Auswirkungen auf die Geometrie kann ich bisher nicht feststellen, wobei ich die Originalgabel auch nicht gefahren bin. Lediglich im Sommer als Leihbike auf Mallorca. 
Dieses WE geht es in den Harz, da kommt die erste echte "Feuerprobe". Aber ich bin da ganz zuversichtlich und kann das Upgrade nur empfehlen. *http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/lordbritannia.311949/*


----------



## lordbritannia (1. Oktober 2014)

onkelpelle schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habe nach "Rücksprache" mit lordbritannia mich ebenfalls an den Umbau meines Radon Slide 8.0 "gewagt" und kann die Erfahrungen nur bestätigen. Die Pike rockt wie S**, negative Auswirkungen auf die Geometrie kann ich bisher nicht feststellen, wobei ich die Originalgabel auch nicht gefahren bin. Lediglich im Sommer als Leihbike auf Mallorca.
> Dieses WE geht es in den Harz, da kommt die erste echte "Feuerprobe". Aber ich bin da ganz zuversichtlich und kann das Upgrade nur empfehlen.


Super Onkel Pelle!!!! Glückwunsch zu deinem sehr cleveren Kauf und Umbau!! Ich kann es nur immer wieder bestätigen, Pike lohnt sich. Pike plus kürzerer Vorbau ändert die Geometrie schon, aber ich bin gerade davon begeistert. Ich will ja kein Marathon Fully haben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radl-moe (19. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich überlege ebenfalls an mein Radon Slide 130 9.0 SL eine Pike zu montieren. Ich finde da momentan die Pike 160/130 DualAir sehr interessant, da ich im Downhill fetten Federweg und beim klettern genauso viel wie auch schon jetzt mit der Revelation. Der deutlich größere Federweg sollte dann doch in der Rahmengeometrie nicht negativ auffallen, oder was meint ihr?

Gruß
Moritz


----------



## sp00n82 (19. November 2014)

Also 3cm mehr schreit eigentlich nach Problemen. Abgesenkt könntest du die natürlich fahren. 
Es gibt aber ja auch Pikes mit 130mm.


----------



## radl-moe (19. November 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Also 3cm mehr schreit eigentlich nach Problemen. Abgesenkt könntest du die natürlich fahren.
> Es gibt aber ja auch Pikes mit 130mm.


Genau die 130er Pikes fielen mir auch schon ins Auge, allerdings dachte ich, dass ich durch die DualAir-Technik die 3cm mehr nur im Downhill auspacken könnte, da sollte es doch keine Probleme machen und ganz im Gegenteil doch nett sein mit mehr Federweg oder? Im Uphill und sonst könnte man das Rad dann weiter hübsch abgesenkt auf 130 fahren und sollte ja keine Änderung in den Fahreigenschaften spüren.


----------



## sp00n82 (19. November 2014)

Aber grad bergab hast du ja die Belastungsspitzen auf dem Rahmen, und wenn der da nicht auf die 30mm mehr Länge (Hebel) ausgelegt ist, dann kann das zu Problemen führen.


----------



## onkelpelle (20. November 2014)

Moin,
ich will auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben. Auch ich denke, dass 160mm etwas zuviel des guten sind. Das Bike baut mit der 140er schon relativ hoch (siehe auch den Post von Bodo Probst). Mich stört es nicht und im vergleich zu der 130er ist es m.M. nach zu vernachlässigen. Dafür bekommt man einiges mehr geboten ;-)
Bisher war ich mit der 140er Pike hier im Berliner Grunewald und im Harz unterwegs und habe dort einige technische bzw. steile Trails mit relativ ordentlichen Stufen bis zu nem knappen halben Meter mitgenommen. Die Gabel-Perfomance ist super, ebenso das Handling bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten. Aus meiner Sicht braucht man keine 160mm an diesem 29er, die 140mm sind ein gutes Rundum-Sorglos-Allmountain-Paket.
Vielleicht legst Du dir ja perspektivisch ein 27,5er Enduro zu, da biste mit ner 160er Pike an der "richtigen" Stelle.

Greetz!


----------



## lordbritannia (20. November 2014)

onkelpelle schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich will auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben. Auch ich denke, dass 160mm etwas zuviel des guten sind. Das Bike baut mit der 140er schon relativ hoch (siehe auch den Post von Bodo Probst). Mich stört es nicht und im vergleich zu der 130er ist es m.M. nach zu vernachlässigen. Dafür bekommt man einiges mehr geboten ;-)
> Bisher war ich mit der 140er Pike hier im Berliner Grunewald und im Harz unterwegs und habe dort einige technische bzw. steile Trails mit relativ ordentlichen Stufen bis zu nem knappen halben Meter mitgenommen. Die Gabel-Perfomance ist super, ebenso das Handling bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten. Aus meiner Sicht braucht man keine 160mm an diesem 29er, die 140mm sind ein gutes Rundum-Sorglos-Allmountain-Paket.
> Vielleicht legst Du dir ja perspektivisch ein 27,5er Enduro zu, da biste mit ner 160er Pike an der "richtigen" Stelle.
> ...


das sehe ich ganz genauso mit sehr ähnlichen Erfahrungen 600km weiter westlich in Deutschland ....die Pike ist mit 140mm lange nicht am Limit, eher schlägt der Hinterbau durch. Aber es gibt auch Grenzen für das Rad und daher würde ich bei 160mm Federweg eher ein Enduro Slide mit 160mm und 27,5 bevorzugen. Oder Spezialized Enduro oder Drössinger, beide als 29er mit 160mm komplett. Bin mir aber auch nicht sicher, ob ich da wirklich 29er haben möchte. Mein Favourit 130/140mm mit 29er als AM, 27,5 mit 160mm als Enduro. Der Grund des Umbaues auf Pike war ja nicht primär der Federweg, sondern die Qualität der Gabel.


----------

